# Anyone Seen Hock's Knife: Solo Command and Mastery Video?



## mcjon77 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone owns, or has seen Hock Hochheim's video _Knife Theme: Solo Command & Mastery. _Im looking for a video that will teach me solo drills to do with the knife and any help/opinions would be appreciated.

Thanks,


Jon


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 8, 2004)

It depends on your experience with knife training.  Hock's video has some very good basic material.  The best way to describe his approach is a stripped down FMA kept to a very simple level to allow fast learning/good retention.  (this is not, by the way, a negative comment).   If you have little to no FMA or blade experience, and if you are looking for solo training concepts, this is definately a good place to start.  I think you will find that Hock has very good teaching concepts.
(I would also suggest looking at one or more of the Sayoc DVDs once you get comfortable moving with a blade)


----------



## chfroehlich (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes I have, it's one of my favorite tapes I show to people who are interested in knifefighting. It teaches you how to slash and thrust for example against something Hock calls a "Chinese War Post", a device looking like the famous Wing Chun Wooden Dummy. Plus he shows how to build a Chinese War Post for yourself. I think that it's one of the best videos teaching people with no or only a little training and no access to an instructor.

Working out the drills Hock demonstrates will give you a good foundation to work with.

Best to you

Christof


----------



## mcjon77 (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for all of the info guys, and also thanks for the description of the dummy.  I was wondering what it looked like.

Jon


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Where can I obtain a copy of this video? It sounds interesting.


----------



## chfroehlich (Jun 14, 2004)

http://www.hockscqc.com/shop/page3.html

*Knife Theme: Solo Command & Mastery! Solo Practice - DVD *


*Greets*

*Christof*


----------

